# ich and ?



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

so ive got one caribe that has ich im pretty sure temp is at 82 and I added some salt as well as some ich treatment. Ive treated that before and it went away the problem that I am mainly concerned about is another fish that is the runt of the 3 in a 75 gal he has white stuff on the upper half of his body almost looks like an animal when it is shedding. Any ideas of what this could be? ill try to post pics later. Thanks in advance


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

sounds like it could be body fungas..

and sounds like its at a dangerous stage too


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What have you introdued to the tank?
Are the water params where they should be?

Pics speak a thousand words if you have any.


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

notaverage said:


> What have you introdued to the tank?
> Are the water params where they should be?
> 
> Pics speak a thousand words if you have any.


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

Hopefully these will help out thanks in advance for the input. This pic shows it better than the first I am talking about where the skin goes from glossy up along his back bone and down about an inch.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

pimafix should help with that. although i am no expert i have found melafix pimafix and aquarium salt cure tons of problems. good luck


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice I will try out the pima/melafix and see if it works i am still curious as to what it is if anyone knows or has any suggestions I am all ears.


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

I just cleaned the tank today and added the prima and the melafix. How long should I continue to treat? how long until I see signs of getting well etc?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

FOllow the directions on the bottle.
I really wouldnt use BOTH at the same time.
Mela fix should do the trick itself.
Make sure if you use carbon you take it out.
WIthin 5-7 days you should see change I would think


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I dont see any ich in that pic. I do see fin rot. Poor water conditions caused this most likely. You really need to post your water params and not after a water change.


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I dont see any ich in that pic. I do see fin rot. Poor water conditions caused this most likely. You really need to post your water params and not after a water change.


I got rid of the ich and I was more concerned with the I guess its fin rot. I did a water change on tuesday the 23rd and tested the water today the 26th. ph7; nitrite .25; nitrate 5.0. I have continued Melafix and discontinued the pimafix and plan on doing a water change this coming tuesday. The fin rot is still there I haven't seen any changes for better or for worse, but it hasn't been treated very long. Let me know if im doing something wrong.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I would do daily water changes atleast 15-20% those nitrites are not going to help them heal.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nitrites are toxic at .25 ppm. A small amount of predissolved salt will aid in gill function as long as the nitrites last until your good bacteria catches up and removes the nitrites. What I would do is isolate the fish, change 20% water daily for 5 days with conditioner. If no improvement or if you see condition get worse it will be best to go with a broad spectrum antibiotic such as Maracyn 2 since we really dont know if its from previous poor water conditions or a bacterial infection.


----------



## kmart189 (May 24, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Nitrites are toxic at .25 ppm. A small amount of predissolved salt will aid in gill function as long as the nitrites last until your good bacteria catches up and removes the nitrites. What I would do is isolate the fish, change 20% water daily for 5 days with conditioner. If no improvement or if you see condition get worse it will be best to go with a broad spectrum antibiotic such as Maracyn 2 since we really dont know if its from previous poor water conditions or a bacterial infection.


I think what happend is I had some food that didn't get eaten go into the fiter and it went bad and I didn't know about it until after a water change then it went bad. So that is probably the main cause of this whole problem. i usually do weekly 50% water changes add some dechlorinator and some plant flourish for the plants and then call it good. I will try the 15-20% changes for 5 days and see what happens. Thanks for the help guys im listening.


----------

